

The Top of My Todo List by Paul Graham - chrishough
http://www.paulgraham.com/todo.html

======
jaredsohn
This was just on the front page eight days ago.
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3872613>

It seems like the reason this is allowed to get votes is that the link is to
www.paulgraham.com while the previous one went to paulgraham.com

~~~
chrishough
I never saw the first link, that's odd. Sounds like there is a slight bug in
the news tool.

